# Cavalli Blue Dress Dupe



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (May 11, 2008)

Hey everyone! I seen this dress and fell in love with it for my sisters wedding! Unfortunately, I cant afford to spend over $1,500 on a dress! Does anyone know where I can get something similar?

I especially love the cut, colour and the shiney material!

Here's a pic

http://gossipshack.com/wp-content/up...-vma-dress.jpg

Any help would be very much appriciated!


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 11, 2008)

Kind of similar but only in black and red.






Similar colour and length.


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (May 11, 2008)

Thanks...the black would have been perfect if it was in blue! Im not too keen on the others! It;s got to be a sorta deep light blue colour (if that makes sense?!)

x


----------

